# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  Πασχα στο Ηρακλειο

## ririco

Επιδει θα κατεβω για πασχα καλο θα ηταν να κανονιζαμε καμια συναντηση εαν ενδιαφερεται κανεις  ::

----------

